# Mi viaje a bruselas para vender oro... (eurogold y gold4ex)



## puntodecontrol (24 Jun 2010)

Lo prometido es deuda....

Pa empezar fui con ryanair desde santander a charleroi, que esta a unos 60km del centro de bruselas, alli hay que pillar un bus que valle 22 € ida y vuelta a la capital y que tarda unos 40min.

Dormi en el Hotel Catalonia, caro, pero magnifico hotel de 3 estrellas con personal español que te atiende sin problemas y te indica todo lo que les preguntes.

A la mañana siguiente me levante y mire precios en eurogold y gold4ex, para ver donde me pagaban mas por las monedas ( una libertad mexicana de 37,5 gr de oro y 10 dolares usa de 1901, de casi media onza)

Como casi siempre gold4ex pagaban mas, asi que "arreé" pa alli, pero de camino saque una foto a eurogold (luego o mañ la pongo que no tengo la cam a mano)
Era una tipica tienda como los robo-oro de aqui, nada que despreciar a los de aqui, solo que alli pagan mas. Entre para verla y habia un tio alli dentro vendiendo o comprando, eso no lo se.

De camino a gold4ex (3min andando o asi) vi UN MONTON de tiendas de compra/venta de oro.... UNA PASADA, tiendas dedicadas a ello, joyerias, primeros pisos con carteles,... vamos, que de una tienda a otra habia menos de 20m de separacion.

Buscando gold4ex, me lo encontre "derrepente", pues no era una tienda como pensaba, sino ¡¡UN EDIFICIO ENTERO!! No le saque una foto porque de la misma entre. Edificio pegado a otro, tipo moderno de color grisazeo la fachada y con un cartel haciendo esquina en la primera planta, por lo que a simple vista parece un edificio de oficinas.

Segun entre, habia una china con el unico que atendia, detras de varios mostradores, unos 4 o 5, y tras unos bonitos cristales blindados XD

No se que estaria haciendo, pero el tio le estaba soltando un buen fajo de billetes a tipa.

Cuando se fue, alli que voy con mis monedas, segun las vio, me dijo..
- ¿gold?
- yes, of course.
- you have to go to the first floor.
- ok, thank you.

Asi que tiro para alli, no sin antes tocar un timbre con camara y esperar a que me abriera y pasar otra puerta de cristal blindado.
Subi en ascensor, pero tb se podia por escaleras.

Cuando llege, una sola ventanilla (blindada tb, por supuesto) con varios tipos detras de ella con ordenadores.
No habia nadie atendiendo, pero uno de dentro me vio y empezo a llamar a alguien a gritos para que atendiera hechando ostias....

Alli que vino, le solte las monedas y me dijo:
- ok, one moment.

Vino al de unos 3-4 minutos (iria a hacerles la prueba pa ver que son reales creo yo) con un post-it con el dinero por moneda.

La mexicana 1.190 € (En la web rondaba en mi ultima vista los 1.196)
La 10$ de usa 470 €. (En la web salia a 469 € la muy desgastada y a unos 500 € la que esta decente)

Le digo que ok a la de mexico, pero que la de usa en su web pagaban mas, que estaba MUY BIEN de estado.
El tio me dice que nanai, que esta circulada y desgastada. Mentira, pero como "no la queria" y simplemente la compre pa sacarle 70 € - 80 € pase de probar a ver que pasaba si le decia que no, asi que le dije que Ok y solo gane 30 € con ella, pues la compre el dia anterior por 440 €.

Cerramos el trato, viene al cabo de 1min con un fajazo de billetes NUEVOS e IMPOLUTOS de letra N (Austria ¿?¿?¿?¿: en 50 y 100 €.

Me los da con una "factura" (su nombre de empresa, monedas vendidas e importe pagado por ellas) y listo. Bajo, llamo al timbre pa salir, salgo y ya ya esta. Eso es la historia.

Ni DNI ni nada, ningun dato identificativo, todo 100% anonimo.

Por cierto, no hay tornos en el metro de bruselas XDDD La primera vez me monte sin pagar porque no sabia donde "picar" y los tranvias y buses, idem, alli se fian de la gente.
Ponen eso aqui y quiebran los transportes publicos en horas XDD

Foto de la "factura" XD

<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-gfi-4711860.html'><img src='http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_4711860gfi.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>

Foto de EuroGold , para mi, la segun mejor tienda de compra-venta detras de gold4ex/munters

<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/fondosycapturas-eg-4759855.html'><img src='http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fondosycapturas/previo/thump_4759855eg.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>

*EDITO para decir que NO FUI solo a vender oro, seria de gilipollas pegarme un viaje pa 2 monedas, sino que fui de vacaciones y aproveche el viaje en si.*

Edito 2: Subo la foto de eurogold, que me faltaba.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2010)

¿No te hicieron pasar en los despachos para los VIPS?

Cagüen la leche, tenías que haber dicho que ibas de parte de Monster !! :XX:


----------



## EUE (24 Jun 2010)

Al final vendiste los 50 pesos 

Cuando puedas pon las fotos, que flipe que fuera un edificio entero. ¿Había guardias de seguridad?

¿Creeis que llegarán a España este tipo de tiendas? Ayer escuché en la radio a un especialista comentando que estábamos en un país muy bancarizado, parece que no tenemos tanta tradición de oro, ¿porqué será?


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Al final vendiste los 50 pesos
> 
> Cuando puedas pon las fotos, que flipe que fuera un edificio entero. ¿Había guardias de seguridad?
> 
> ¿Creeis que llegarán a España este tipo de tiendas? Ayer escuché en la radio a un especialista comentando que estábamos en un país muy bancarizado, parece que no tenemos tanta tradición de oro, ¿porqué será?



Si, nadie queria aqui en el foro la moneda, asi que pa alli que fue... Casi mejor, cuando la puse en venta la vendia por unos 1000 € y mira, por esperar sin querer, 200 € mas pa la "buchaca".

Fotos solo saque a eurgold, "mea culpa" de no sacar a GFI / gold4be pero como he dicho, me la encontre de repente, pensando que eran oficinas.
Subo ahora la de la factura sacada con el movil, que paso de encender el escaner xD
Mañana subo la de eurogold.

No, ni un segurata ni dentro ni fuera. No me habia parado a pensarlo, pero alli la gente es buena XD, paga el metro aun sin tornos, paga el tranvia, no roban, .... xD

No, no creo que llegen esas tiendas aqui. Aqui es otra mentalidad, exprimir lo maximo a los compradores o vendedores, pagando lo minimo para maximizar las ganancias.


----------



## Obi (25 Jun 2010)

¿Puedes informarnos de las monedas que tenían ellos a la venta? ¿Había de todo o trabajan más fuerte con algunas monedas concretas?


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Jun 2010)

Obi dijo:


> ¿Puedes informarnos de las monedas que tenían ellos a la venta? ¿Había de todo o trabajan más fuerte con algunas monedas concretas?



Ni idea compi, eso no pregunte, pero tendran a la venta todo lo que sale en su web.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Obi dijo:


> ¿Puedes informarnos de las monedas que tenían ellos a la venta? ¿Había de todo o trabajan más fuerte con algunas monedas concretas?



+1 

¡Te has dejado de contar lo más importante!


----------



## Iram Abif (25 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Ni DNI ni nada, ningun dato identificativo, todo 100% anónimo.



Hombre 100% anónimo porque el importe ha sido en torno a 1500 euros pero eso no garantiza que a partir de 2000 o 3000 no pidan identificación.


----------



## jelou (25 Jun 2010)

Pero hiciste algo de provecho alli?


----------



## BILU (25 Jun 2010)

Has ido a Bruselas a vender dos míseras monedas?? Madre mía....


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (25 Jun 2010)

BILU; dijo:


> Has ido a Bruselas a vender dos míseras monedas?? Madre mía....



Eso pensaba yo... Qué porcentaje del precio de venta has gastado en total en el viaje?? 10%? 20%? No salía más rentable un compro oro local?


----------



## carloszorro (25 Jun 2010)

Supongo que habrá sido un experimento (de liquidez), cuando llegue la verdadera hora de vender se pagará mas en España que en Bruselas, por la escasez.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Jun 2010)

Se han aprovechao
en su web esta a 1216 la 50 pesos


----------



## maruel (25 Jun 2010)

Una pregunta. Sabéis si en estas tiendas de Bruselas compran-venden plata?


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Jun 2010)

Chicos, he ido de *VACACIONES *a belgica y francia, y de paso, aproveche para vender las monedas... (Visite bruselas, brujas (muy recomendada), paris,....)

Seria de gilis ir solo a vender esas 2 monedas....


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se han aprovechao
> en su web esta a 1216 la 50 pesos



claro, y si la semana que viene vale 1.100 € me he aprovechado yo??:
Eso vale hoy, mañana puede ser mas o menos, yo vendi al spot del oro en ese momento


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Jun 2010)

maruel dijo:


> Una pregunta. Sabéis si en estas tiendas de Bruselas compran-venden plata?



no, solo oro.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Hombre 100% anónimo porque el importe ha sido en torno a 1500 euros pero eso no garantiza que a partir de 2000 o 3000 no pidan identificación.



Pues sí, estaría bien saber qué pasa con cantidades más serias.


----------



## Perturbado (25 Jun 2010)

Un par de preguntas. Donde llevabas las monedas?

En el equipaje de mano? en la maleta?

Supongo que si el tema hubiese sido un lingote de hilo. Lo de llevarlo mediante avión ni hablar.

Tampoco veo que en el establecimiento de bruselas te hubieran soltado los treinta mil euros y pico en metálico ipso facto. Aparte que con estas cantidades deben de informa al fisco Apañol.

Por cierto el segundo gol de Spaña. A mi da igual el furbo como no tengo hipoteca no me he consolar


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Tampoco veo que en el establecimiento de bruselas te hubieran soltado los treinta mil euros y pico en metálico ipso facto. Aparte que con estas cantidades deben de informa al fisco Apañol.




Sin problemas. El fijco apanol selapela.


----------



## Perturbado (25 Jun 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sin problemas. El fijco apanol selapela.



Pero bien con esas cantidades deben de registrar la compra tomando los datos del vendedor.

Es posible que si cambia la legislación belga, más adelante, deban de informar de los movimientos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Un par de preguntas. Donde llevabas las monedas?
> 
> En el equipaje de mano? en la maleta?
> 
> Supongo que si el tema hubiese sido un lingote de hilo. Lo de llevarlo mediante avión ni hablar.



¿Por qué? Un lingote de Kg te cabe en el bolsillo.

Las monedas son más discretas.



Perturbado dijo:


> Tampoco veo que en el establecimiento de bruselas te hubieran soltado los treinta mil euros y pico en metálico ipso facto. Aparte que con estas cantidades deben de informa al fisco Apañol.



¿INformar al fisco español? :XX:

30.000 y más... 




Perturbado dijo:


> Por cierto el segundo gol de Spaña. A mi da igual el furbo como no tengo hipoteca no me he consolar



Cruel...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2010)

maruel dijo:


> Una pregunta. Sabéis si en estas tiendas de Bruselas compran-venden plata?



No. Razón: IVA.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Hombre 100% anónimo porque el importe ha sido en torno a 1500 euros pero eso no garantiza que a partir de 2000 o 3000 no pidan identificación.



No piden. Aunque es bueno llevar referencias si las tienes para tacos importantes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Pero bien con esas cantidades deben de registrar la compra tomando los datos del vendedor.
> 
> Es posible que si cambia la legislación belga, más adelante, deban de informar de los movimientos.



Siempre habrá quien lo compre anónimamente...

(y aún más si pretenden controlarlo)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Se me ocurren unas cuantas preguntas:

¿Te ponen inconvenientes en los aeropuertos si llevas oro? Imagino que si es algo muy bestia sí habría líos. ¿Lo permitido sería lo equivalente a 10 000 euros? Si hay algún límite de ese tipo, ¿cómo calculan lo que vale el oro que llevas?

Y, sobre la vuelta a casa después de vender:

Aunque no notifique la tienda a Hacienda, a la hora de volver en avión con el dinero, si te lo pillan, ¿cómo estaría la cosa? Podrías mostrar las facturas, que tendrían que llevar tu nombre imagino, así que sobre la procedencia no habría problemas. Pero, ¿avisarían a Hacienda desde allí? 

Y ya que estamos, nunca he tenido del todo claro qué pasa si viajas con más de 10 000 euros. Sé de otra gente que juega a póquer y viaja siempre con mucho dinero que lo que hace es llevar encima un escrito de un notario o similar donde pone que se dedica a jugar y para ello debe de llevar siempre mucho dinero encima.

En la práctica ya sé que si tienes bien escondido el oro/dinero puedes llevar sin problemas más de 10 000 euros, pero me gustaría saber cómo es teóricamente.

_Grasias_ de _antebraso_ si alguien se anima a contestar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Buenas preguntas Vedast.



Vedast dijo:


> Se me ocurren unas cuantas preguntas:
> 
> ¿Te ponen inconvenientes en los aeropuertos si llevas oro? Imagino que si es algo muy bestia sí habría líos. ¿Lo permitido sería lo equivalente a 10 000 euros? Si hay algún límite de ese tipo, ¿cómo calculan lo que vale el oro que llevas?




Puedes llevar lo que quieras dentro de la UE. Si es más de 10.000 tienes que pedir un papelito a Hacienda por si les da por controlarte. Los aduaneros franceses te pueden controlar en cualquier lugar. Al loro con ello.

Sobre lo segundo: No saben como calcularlo. A mi,la única vez que ma han hecho preguntas es una vez que llevaba una Kookaburra de 1 Kg que les debía parecer un tesoro...



Vedast dijo:


> Y, sobre la vuelta a casa después de vender:
> 
> Aunque no notifique la tienda a Hacienda, a la hora de volver en avión con el dinero, si te lo pillan, ¿cómo estaría la cosa? Podrías mostrar las facturas, que tendrían que llevar tu nombre imagino, así que sobre la procedencia no habría problemas. Pero, ¿avisarían a Hacienda desde allí?



Lleva el papel de Hacienda diciendo que mueves más de 10.000 y listo.




Vedast dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, nunca he tenido del todo claro qué pasa si viajas con más de 10 000 euros. Sé de otra gente que juega a póquer y viaja siempre con mucho dinero que lo que hace es llevar encima un escrito de un notario o similar donde pone que se dedica a jugar y para ello debe de llevar siempre mucho dinero encima.



¿Y eso les sirve de algo?



Vedast dijo:


> En la práctica ya sé que si tienes bien escondido el oro/dinero puedes llevar sin problemas más de 10 000 euros, pero me gustaría saber cómo es teóricamente.
> 
> _Grasias_ de _antebraso_ si alguien se anima a contestar.




Un truquillo...Aún no he encontrado ningún operario de escaner que distinga los napoleones de monedas normales....


Sobre el papel de Hacienda...Puede que sea más hábil no levantar la liebre...
Y aún más hábil hacer varios viajes...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (26 Jun 2010)

Gracias, Monster.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y eso les sirve de algo?



Eso lo he leído de gente de Estados Unidos, siendo allí aún más serio el tema (qué asco dan los aeropuertos de USA), y el límite menor, de 10 000$.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sobre el papel de Hacienda...Puede que sea más hábil no levantar la liebre...
> Y aún más hábil hacer varios viajes...



¿El papel este se puede conseguir en el aeropuerto mismo? Entiendo que lo planteas como saliendo de aquí con dinero para comprar, que también es interesante, pero me refería a cuando se volviera después de vender el oro. ¿Sería suficiente con mostrar las facturas? ¿Notificarían entonces en el aeropuerto de Bruselas a la hacienda española? Si es así, si te pillan es un desastre, sobre todo si ese oro lo compraste antes anónimamente... Y si las facturas son anónimas, me da que no acabaría bien la cosa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Gracias, Monster.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso lo he leído de gente de Estados Unidos, siendo allí aún más serio el tema (qué asco dan los aeropuertos de USA), y el límite menor, de 10 000$.



¿Para moverte dentro de USA? No creo...Será para entrar en USA. Siempre tienes que rellenar el cuestionario de aduanas donde precisamente te piden que declares si llevas más de 10.000.



Vedast dijo:


> ¿El papel este se puede conseguir en el aeropuerto mismo? Entiendo que lo planteas como saliendo de aquí con dinero para comprar, que también es interesante, pero me refería a cuando se volviera después de vender el oro. ¿Sería suficiente con mostrar las facturas? ¿Notificarían entonces en el aeropuerto de Bruselas a la hacienda española? Si es así, si te pillan es un desastre, sobre todo si ese oro lo compraste antes anónimamente... Y si las facturas son anónimas, me da que no acabaría bien la cosa.



Son más de 10.000 euros en metálico o equivalente. El documento te lo dan en Hacienda. No recuerdo cual es el nombre del formulario. Si vas a llevar más de 10.000 en monedas para venderlas entonces pides el documento a Hacienda. Con el mismo documento vuelves con la pasta. (mejor que alguien llame a Hacienda para confirmar si sigue siendo así). 

Desde el extranjero no notifican nada a Hacienda española. Como bien dijo Putin "selapela".


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Jun 2010)

Se dijo más arriba que un lingote cabe en el bolsillo y es verdad, pero canta al pasar los controles que hay ahora. ¿O no?

Lo digo porque mi padre reside en Canarias y está empeñado en que le lleve algo para allá y como tampoco es el mismo regimen fiscal y hay aduana de por medio, no sé qué podría pasar. 

Si alguien sabe algo de esto, que lo escriba, por favor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Se dijo más arriba que un lingote cabe en el bolsillo y es verdad, pero canta al pasar los controles que hay ahora. ¿O no?
> 
> Lo digo porque mi padre reside en Canarias y está empeñado en que le lleve algo para allá y como tampoco es el mismo regimen fiscal y hay aduana de por medio, no sé qué podría pasar.
> 
> Si alguien sabe algo de esto, que lo escriba, por favor.



El oro no paga tasas. El oro no pita en el arco.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿El papel este se puede conseguir en el aeropuerto mismo? Entiendo que lo planteas como saliendo de aquí con dinero para comprar, que también es interesante, pero me refería a cuando se volviera después de vender el oro. ¿Sería suficiente con mostrar las facturas? ¿Notificarían entonces en el aeropuerto de Bruselas a la hacienda española? Si es así, si te pillan es un desastre, sobre todo si ese oro lo compraste antes anónimamente... Y si las facturas son anónimas, me da que no acabaría bien la cosa.



no,vas a hacienda explicando que vas a comprar por valor de mas de 10.000 euros en europa y menos de 100.000 euros, y en aduana, TIENES QUE IR TU A MOSTRARLO,no puedes esperar a que te pillen los leuros y entonces sacar el papelito, entonces hay sanción, tienes tu la obligacion de declararlo.
no tiene nada que verpero es parecido ,en las peliculas ves que preguntan ¿algo que declarar? seria ahi donde deberias decirlo, cuando vayas a pillar el avion, en cuanto vayas a pasar los controles ,al primer picoleto/madero que veas le comentas que llevas tal formulario(no seas paleto y digas que llevas 15k leuros, que como lo haces, y ya esta, te pueden decir, "ok ,nada" hasta algun cotilla que te lo pida ver y te pregunte que te vas a comprar pero nada mas.
* EL ORO ES UNA MERCANCIA Y COMO TAL EXISTE LIBRE CIRCULACION DE MERCANCIAS DENTRO DE EUROPA* (meterlo ya en la cabeza coño¡¡)


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Jun 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Se dijo más arriba que un lingote cabe en el bolsillo y es verdad, pero canta al pasar los controles que hay ahora. ¿O no?
> 
> Lo digo porque mi padre reside en Canarias y está empeñado en que le lleve algo para allá y como tampoco es el mismo regimen fiscal y hay aduana de por medio, no sé qué podría pasar.
> 
> Si alguien sabe algo de esto, que lo escriba, por favor.



supongo que lo diras por el iva,pero d aigual,no tiene el oro
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no,vas a hacienda explicando que vas a comprar por valor de mas de 10.000 euros en europa y menos de 100.000 euros, *y en aduana, TIENES QUE IR TU A MOSTRARLO,no puedes esperar a que te pillen los leuros y entonces sacar el papelito, entonces hay sanción, tienes tu la obligacion de declararlo.*



Mentira dentro de la UE.

¿Siempre tienes que soltar memeces que no sabes?

NO HAY ADUANAS DENTRO DE LA UE.

¿A quien y cuando tendrías que declararlo? 

Te pueden controlar en cualquier momento y entonces, y sólo entonces, es cuando sacas el documento. 

Joder, macho, te imagino como Paco Martínez Soria en el aeropuerto...







Otra cosa: ¿Tú no te habías ido al otro foro? Si, aquel foro cuyo webmaster es la hermana de la que dices que te follaste en Ucrania por un plato de lentejas....Espero que no hayas puesto el mismo passwd...:XX: (vaya owned)


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El oro no paga tasas. El oro no pita en el arco.




Debe ser en modo ironic=ON

Es más como te vean ese talego y para putear te pueden decir que se puede utilizar como arma contundente, para golpear y ya te están jodiendo.


Perdoneme Sr. Monster pero yo no lo veo claro.

Si llevas en el equipaje un lingote de kilo seguro que te paran. En seguida sabrán que eso vale más de 30.000 € por lo que se tendrá que notificar antes a hacienda de que sacas el lingote. 

Por otro lado si al final se realiza la venta. Se deberá ir a la hacienda de bruselas para sacar los 30.000 €. del país. A no ser que se ingrese en una cuenta de no residente de una entidad belga.

Por lo que aunque vendas anónimamente al final te tendrán fichado en un lugar u otro.

Dígame como se lo hace usted sin arriesgarse en absoluto.

Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Perdoneme Sr. Monster pero yo no lo veo claro.
> 
> Si llevas en el equipaje un lingote de kilo seguro que te paran. En seguida sabrán que eso vale más de 30.000 € por lo que se tendrá que notificar antes a hacienda de que sacas el lingote.



No hay aduanas dentro de la UE (que es de lo que estamos hablando). El control de seguridad no se dedica a controlar divisas. Los seguratas no saben lo que vale el Kg de oro. Les da igual que les digas 100 euros o 2000. Su trabajo no es ese. 



Perturbado dijo:


> Por otro lado si al final se realiza la venta. Se deberá ir a la hacienda de bruselas para sacar los 30.000 €. del país. A no ser que se ingrese en una cuenta de no residente de una entidad belga.



:XX:

Eso son suposiciones tuyas y son falsas.



Perturbado dijo:


> Por lo que aunque vendas anónimamente al final te tendrán fichado en un lugar u otro.



Falso.



Perturbado dijo:


> Dígame como se lo hace usted sin arriesgarse en absoluto.
> 
> Gracias.



Si queres anular el riesgo:

(1) Nada de lingotes.

(2) Monedas de una onza o napoleones.

(3) Cada 10.000 un viaje.

(4) A veces en la vida no hay que ser tan cagado. Os van a jiñar a todos los acojonados cuando venga el madmax. Ya os estáis entrenando cabritos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Debe ser en modo ironic=ON



En absoluto.



Perturbado dijo:


> Es más como te vean ese talego y para putear te pueden decir que se puede utilizar como arma contundente, para golpear y ya te están puteando.



Eso podría ser. No he oido ningún caso. ¿Usted sí?

Si tanto les preocupan los controles del aeropuerto, vayan conduciendo o en tren.

Las monedas no las consideran "armas contundentes".


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

Creo que dada vuestra ignorancia y en especial la de monster bastaria con una simple consulta a 
Leyes

PARA SABER Y NO INVENTAR


Servicio de Compra
y Venta de Valores

Legislación y
P. Financiera

Información
pagos del tesoro

Caja General
Depósitos

Prevención del blanqueo
y movimiento de efectivo

Movimientos de Efectivo

¿Cuándo hay que declarar?
La presentación del modelo ha de ser en todo caso previa a la realización del movimiento.
*¿Qué se debe declarar?
Se deben declarar los movimientos entrada y salida del territorio nacional de efectivo, cheques bancarios al portador y….o de cualquier otro medio físico* (incluidos los electrónicos) concebido para ser utilizado como medio de pagoen los movimientos de entrada y salida del territorio nacional por encimapor importe igual o superior de aDIEZ MIL EUROS (10.000€ €)o su equivalente en moneda extranjera. Existe asimismo obligación de declarar los movimientos por el interior de nuestro país de medios de pago en efectivo que superen los CIEN MIL EUROS (100.000€) o su equivalente en moneda extranjera.
Cantidades que requieren declaración
Movimientos de entrada o salida en España de más decantidades iguales o superiores a DIEZ MIL EUROS (10.000€)
Movimientos por el interior de España de más decantidades iguales o superiores a CIEN MIL EUROS (100.000€)
Quién tienen la obligación de declarar?
Está obligada a la presentar la declaración la persona física que transporta los fondosla persona que transporte fondos, independientemente de que actúe por cuenta propia o de tercero.
Movimientos de entrada en territorio nacional
Esta declaración será presentada ante los Servicios de Aduanas con carácter previo a cualquier actividad de fiscalizacióna la entrada. Exclusivamenteen los casos en que la entrada en territorio nacional procedente de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea haya de verificarse a través de paso fronterizo en que NO existan Servicios de Aduanas permanentes, la declaración será presentada en forma telemática con al menos 6 días de antelación ante la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria (Agencia Tributaria - Castellano).
Movimientos de salida en territorio nacional
Esta declaración será presentada ante los Servicios de Aduanas con carácter previo a la salida. Exclusivamente en los casos en que la salida del territorio nacional con destino a un Estado Miembro de la Unión Europea haya de verificarse a través de paso fronterizo en que NO existan Servicios de Aduanas permanentes, la declaración será presentada en las Dependencias Provinciales de Aduanas e Impuestos Especiales o en las Administraciones de Aduanas de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria. Las entidades de crédito registradas podrán recibir las declaraciones cumplimentadas por sus clientes siempre que los medios de pago transportados sean objeto de cargo, al menos parcialmente, en cuenta del cliente en la entidad. Independientemente del lugar de presentación, la declaración será exhibida ante los Servicios de Aduanas permanentes del puesto fronterizo.
Movimientos por territorio nacional
Esta declaración será presentada ante las Dependencias Provinciales de Aduanas e Impuestos Especiales de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria. Las entidades de crédito registradas podrán recibir las declaraciones presentadas por sus clientes con carácter previo al movimiento por territorio nacional siempre que los medios de pago transportados sean objeto de cargo, al menos parcialmente, u objeto de abono en cuenta del cliente en la entidad.
Movimiento interior y posterior salida de España de fondos por importes iguales o superiores a100.000 euros
Cada movimiento requiere de una declaración en el modelo S1 específica. No obstante, cabe que se realice una declaración unificada donde conste un movimiento interior de más de 100.000€ y su posterior salida de nuestro país. En este caso, la declaración ha de realizarse siempre CON ANTERIORIDAD AL MOVIMIENTO INTERNO. En caso de que los fondos que se transportan se retiren de una cuenta bancaria, la entidad podrá llevar a cabo la cumplimentación del documento S1 que,posteriormente se presentará en la aduana en el momento de la salida de nuestro país. En caso de que los fondos no se retiren de una cuenta bancaria, el interesado deberá dirigirse a las Dependencias Provinciales de Aduanas e Impuestos Especiales de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria, para llevar a cabo la presentación, obteniendo allí la copia firmada del documento que, posteriormente, presentará en la Aduana.
¿Cómo declarar?
Descargando y cumplimentando y firmando la declaración S1. La obligación de declaración se entiende cumplida cuando se lleva a cabo la presentación del documento en los lugares anteriormente señalados para cada tipo de movimiento.La declaración presentada será válida para realizar un único movimiento de medios de pago en la fecha declarada y con el itinerario detallado en la misma. Durante todo el movimiento los medios de pago deberán ir acompañados de esta declaración y ser transportados por la persona que figure como portador en la misma.
Consecuencias del incumplimiento de la obligación de declarar
La omisión de esta declaración o la falta de veracidad de los datos declarados determinarán la intervención por los Servicios de Aduanas o las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado de la totalidad de los medios de pago hallados, incoándose la correspondiente Acta de Intervención. Asimismo, podrá imponerse la sanción de multa cuyo importe mínimo será de 600 euros y cuyo importe máximo podrá ascender hasta la mitad del contenido económico de los medios de pago empleados. En el caso de que los medios de pago fueran hallados en lugar o situación que mostrase una clara intención de ocultarlos o no resultase debidamente acreditado el origen de los fondos, la sanción podrá llegar al tanto del contenido económico de los medios empleados


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

Entiendo lo que me dice Sr. Monster.

Pero también entiendo que usted no se dedica a la compra venta de lingotes.

De todas formas limitándonse a mover cantidades de 10.000 euros, como narices se obtiene beneficio si parte de ello se va en los gastos de viaje. 

Creo que usted debe viajar la mayor parte de veces en tren hacia Francia, Bélgica o Alemania para ahorrarse las incomodidades de los aeropuertos y del viaje con vehículo propio.

Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Creo que dada vuestra ignorancia y en especial la de monster bastaria con una simple consulta a



Tú, lee mejor. Precisamente el documento de Hacienda es para declararlo. No tiene que volverlo a declarar en el aeropuerto (salvo que te inspeccionen). Que es lo que estamos diciendo. 

Por otra parte, si viajas cada semana, el límite de 10.000 euracos te sobra


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Entiendo lo que me dice Sr. Monster.
> 
> Pero también entiendo que usted no se dedica a la compra venta de lingotes.
> 
> ...



¿Y a usted que le importa? ¿Está aprendiendo? No se preocupe que aún le queda.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

Que no te pillen con 100.000 euracos en monedas de inversion en una inspeccion que
perderas la pasta via confiscacion mas la carcel que te caiga

LISTO QUE ERES UN LISTO

(claro que con menos de 10,000 eur o sea 7 u 8 monedas no pasa nada)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que no te pillen con 100.000 euracos en monedas de inversion en una inspeccion que
> perderas la pasta via confiscacion mas la carcel que te caiga
> 
> LISTO QUE ERES UN LISTO
> ...



Mientras no me pillen LA moneda :XX: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-monsterspeculator-confiesa-has-sido-tu.html


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y a usted que le importa? ¿Está aprendiendo? No se preocupe que aún le queda.




Justamente creo que este tema se abrió para conocer como es la aventura de vender metal fuera de nuestras fronteras. Es lógico que todo el que postea aquí quiera dar su opinión y se pregunte como se lo deben montar los profesionales como usted.

Entiendo que parte de su negocio radique en estos pequeños aspectos y desconfíe en explicar más por el temor a la competencia.

Al final va tener razón el Sr SNB cuando dice que oro es iliquido para el ciudadano común. Me recuerda al tema de los subasteros de pisos, un coto privado donde no deja entrar a nadie que no este dentro del negocio...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

TAG
Monster busca compañero de aventuras para excursion .................


----------



## 7º_Día (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El oro no paga tasas. El oro no pita en el arco.



El oro no pita en el arco del Carrefull o del Corte Inglés, pero si intentas pasarlo por el arco DETECTOR DE METALES de los aeropuertos cantará como un canario flauta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Justamente creo que este tema se abrió para conocer como es la aventura de vender metal fuera de nuestras fronteras. Es lógico que todo el que postea aquí quiera dar su opinión y se pregunte como se lo deben montar los profesionales como usted.
> 
> Entiendo que parte de su negocio radique en estos pequeños aspectos y desconfíe en explicar más por el temor a la competencia.
> 
> Al final va tener razón el Sr SNB cuando dice que oro es iliquido para el ciudadano común. Me recuerda al tema de los subasteros de pisos, un coto privado donde no deja entrar a nadie que no este dentro del negocio...



Veamos, que parece que no se entera. 

Si hubiese comprado oro cuando lo dijimos en este foro, ahora mismo llevaría una revalorzación cercana al 100%. De cada viaje que llevase 10.000 euros, 5.000 serían de plusvalías. Yo creo que le da para un viaje y le sobra. 

¿NO?

¿Cual es el problema?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> El oro no pita en el arco del Carrefull o del Corte Inglés, pero si intentas pasarlo por el arco DETECTOR DE METALES de los aeropuertos cantará como un canario flauta.



¿De verdad? :fiufiu:

¿Cuantas veces lo has intentado tú?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Tag: Segundo Martinez Soria

¿Quien fue el cabrón? :XX:


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Veamos, que parece que no se entera.
> 
> Si hubiese comprado oro cuando lo dijimos en este foro, ahora mismo llevaría una revalorzación cercana al 100%. De cada viaje que llevase 10.000 euros, 5.000 serían de plusvalías. Yo creo que le da para un viaje y le sobra.
> 
> ...



Primero, que si usted trabaja en iberia o es eurodiputado  el viaje le sale gratis. Tiene lógica entonces el comerciar con cantidades menores a 10.000 €

Segundo, si comercia en monedas, no hay problemas. Pero en lingotes de medio kilo para arriba el valor de mercado ya supera los 10.000 €. No cuela en un avión, no se puede transportar. Abría que declararlo en hacienda previamente y luego preguntaría sobre la plusvalía que se ha obtenido. Una quinta parte se lo llevaría hacienda de todas formas por lo que se acabo el anonimato.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Primero, que si usted trabaja en iberia o es eurodiputado  el viaje le sale gratis.
> 
> Segundo, si comercia en monedas, no hay problemas. Pero en lingotes de medio kilo para arriba el valor de mercado ya supera los 10.000 €. No cuela en un avión.



Como usted diga.

Lo ha intentado muchas veces ¿verdad?

Ya que sabe tanto, no ande preguntando.


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como usted diga.
> 
> Lo ha intentado muchas veces ¿verdad?
> 
> Ya que sabe tanto, no ande preguntando.



No se nada, ni lo he intentado por que lo único que tengo es tan solo unas onzas de plata compradas hace poco. 

Ahora quería comprar un poco de oro, Pero como no entiendo de numismatica pensé que la mejor opción sería comprar un lingote o dos de 250 gr. El problema es que al paso que va y con el alza de del oro facilmente superará los 10.000 € por lo que se acabará el vender anonimamente en Bruselas.

Corrijame si me equivoco por favor?

Resumiendo antes de dar este paso debe entender que tenga en cuenta todas las posibilidades y me interese como se lo monta usted para comerciar con metal desde Bruselas


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

Dejen la vida private de monster tranquila o se encontraran algun dia en el zumo de naranja
una sorpresa ......jejejee


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dejen la vida private de monster tranquila o se encontraran algun dia en el zumo de naranja
> una sorpresa ......jejejee



Entiendo. Se acabaron las preguntas. ienso:

A partir de ahora solo escuchar y nada de hablar.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

Tenemos que respetar la vida privada de cada uno o se acabara el foro
bueno,monster es muy conocido por ser nuestro chatarrero oficial
solo despues de quedar con el para que te enseñe su famosa pipa se le
puede intimar......ojo que hablo de oidas,eh,eh


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tenemos que respetar la vida privada de cada uno o se acabara el foro
> bueno,monster es muy conocido por ser nuestro chatarrero oficial
> solo despues de quedar con el para que te enseñe su famosa pipa se le
> puede intimar......ojo que hablo de oidas,eh,eh



Entiendo, rollo subastero. Creo que se me van a quitar las ganas de comprar oro. me conformare con obtener una hipoteca como un pepito cualesquiera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Pero como no entiendo de numismatica pensé que la mejor opción sería comprar un lingote o dos de 250 gr.



¿Qué le ocurre? ¿No le gustan los napoleones con 5,81 gramos de oro comprados al peso? Aún tiene que multiplicarse el precio del oro por más de 50 para que superen los 10.000 euracos.


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué le ocurre? ¿No le gustan los napoleones con 5,81 gramos de oro comprados al peso? Aún tiene que multiplicarse el precio del oro por más de 50 para que superen los 10.000 euracos.



Donde se pueden comprar esta moneda que no sableen mucho? 

No me diga que usted las vende.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Donde se pueden comprar esta moneda que no sableen mucho?
> 
> No me diga que usted las vende.



Los napoleones los venden en cualquier sitio. Los vendedores honestos no sablean.


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

Si van a peso deben de estar por los 200 €. 

Que pureza tiene?


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Jun 2010)

Mi pregunta no iba enfocada al tema del IVA, que sé que el oro no tiene dicho impuesto, sino por el IGIC que rige en Canarias y el AIEM. Gracias a dichos impuestos, se ven situaciones absolutamente peregrinas cuando alguien tiene la buena ocurrencia de pedir algún artículo a algún país de la UE. Como mínimo, se paga un DUA como una casa al que más de un agente de aduanas le adosa los gastos que tenga a bien ver por los conceptos más peregrinos.

Y las joyas, aunque sean de oro 24K sin otra cosa, por lo pronto están gravadas con un 13%. Esta mañana llamé a la agencia tributaria de Las Palmas y la tía, que no tenía ni puta idea, me soltó éso. Por más que le insistí de que se trataba de oro de inversión, ella seguía con lo del 13%.

No sé qué hacer ni a quien acudir ya.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Para moverte dentro de USA? No creo...Será para entrar en USA. Siempre tienes que rellenar el cuestionario de aduanas donde precisamente te piden que declares si llevas más de 10.000.



Sí, para coger un avión en Estados Unidos, sea a donde sea que vayas. Esto es como cuando fui a Málaga en avión hace unos meses y me dijeron que el límite de 10 000 euros también es para dentro de España. 




segundaresidencia dijo:


> * EL ORO ES UNA MERCANCIA Y COMO TAL EXISTE LIBRE CIRCULACION DE MERCANCIAS DENTRO DE EUROPA* (meterlo ya en la cabeza coño¡¡)



Hmmm... Hay libre circulación, pero si vas con 10 kilos de oro, al menos te pedirán facturas o algo imagino, ¿no? Lo digo por la noticia esta que poníais por el foro de un hombre al que le pararon con un capazo de monedas de onza, como si estuviera llevando cocaína o algo así.




Perturbado dijo:


> Primero, que si usted trabaja en iberia o es eurodiputado  el viaje le sale gratis. Tiene lógica entonces el comerciar con cantidades menores a 10.000 €



Bueno, los viajes en avión a Bruselas parece que son realmente baratos desde ciudades grandes, así que eso no es mucho problema. Justamente es por eso que me he empezado a interesar por el tema (sería más bien por turismo y por ver cómo va la cosa "en vivo").




Perturbado dijo:


> Ahora quería comprar un poco de oro, Pero como no entiendo de numismatica pensé que la mejor opción sería comprar un lingote o dos de 250 gr. El problema es que al paso que va y con el alza de del oro facilmente superará los 10.000 € por lo que se acabará el vender anonimamente en Bruselas.



Bueno, tampoco hace falta irse a Bruselas... También puedes vender en tiendas de aquí, aunque de momento la diferencia entre precio de compra y de venta es muy grande. Ebay también puede ser una buena opción (aunque ahí quien te atraca es Ebay mismo con sus comisiones, y Paypal si lo aceptas).

Realmente, lo de ir a Bruselas a posta a mí me parece que no tiene mucho sentido, a menos que tu tiempo valga muy poco, lleves más de 10 000 euros encima o lo hagas por historias de vender o comprar anónimamente.




Perturbado dijo:


> Si van a peso deben de estar por los 200 €.
> 
> Que pureza tiene?



French Gold Coins of Napoleon Bonaparte 

6.4516 gramos, 90% de oro, 0.1867 onzas de oro.


A los que habéis estado por Bruselas, ¿se pueden conseguir fácilmente muchas monedas pequeñas, del estilo de la anterior, o hace falta reservar antes? Habiendo varias tiendas por la zona, como decía puntodecontrol, no creo que haya problema.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Jun 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Mi pregunta no iba enfocada al tema del IVA, que sé que el oro no tiene dicho impuesto, sino por el IGIC que rige en Canarias y el AIEM. Gracias a dichos impuestos, se ven situaciones absolutamente peregrinas cuando alguien tiene la buena ocurrencia de pedir algún artículo a algún país de la UE. Como mínimo, se paga un DUA como una casa al que más de un agente de aduanas le adosa los gastos que tenga a bien ver por los conceptos más peregrinos.
> 
> Y las joyas, aunque sean de oro 24K sin otra cosa, por lo pronto están gravadas con un 13%. Esta mañana llamé a la agencia tributaria de Las Palmas y la tía, que no tenía ni puta idea, me soltó éso. Por más que le insistí de que se trataba de oro de inversión, ella seguía con lo del 13%.
> 
> No sé qué hacer ni a quien acudir ya.



Da Grappa, yo soy canario (aunque vivo fuera) y el problema no es la legislacion sino los chiringuitos montados en aduanas en Canarias. Te quieren meter el DUA en todo y que pases por un "consignatario oficial" pero, con la ley en la mano, tu puedes descargarte el DUA de la web de Hacienda y tramitarlo tu.

Ademas, en virtud de la directriz europea al respecto (ahora estoy en el curro y no tengo el enlace a mano, pero esta posteado en algun post del foro) existen una serie de monedas que estan exentas de IVA al ser oro de gran pureza (no se si el minimo era ley 0.900 o 0.950) y hay un listado publicado. Al ser una ley supranacional, lo que digan los tontolabas de aduanas/portuarios te la trae floja. Llevate una copia a la referencia y sugieres que te deje el nombre completo y DNI de la persona que te hace el requerimiento para tomas "tus acciones oportunas por una situacion de abuso de poder y prevaricacion".

De todas formas, esto es llevarlo al extremo. Hace unas semanas fui a visitar a mis padres y me traje lo que me quedaba de la coleccion de monedas en casa (incluidas 10 onzas de plata), metido en el equipaje de mano y ni se molestaron en preguntar ni alli ni aqui.

No vayas sobrecargado, haz vida normal y pasa de todo. Si te ven con movimientos sospechosos te paran. Y si te dicen cualquier cosa, di que tu ya has pagado IVA en la peninsula.


----------



## Iram Abif (26 Jun 2010)

Mi opinión es que en oro físico solo hay que invertir a largo plazo, casi mas como un seguro que como inversión. Comprar onzas pensando en ir a venderlas a Bruselas cuando le saquemos una rentabilidad x no tiene mucho sentido.

Yo con mis ahorros voy comprando onzas de oro -y ahora alguna de plata- pensando en el horizonte temporal de mi jubilación. Lo único que busco es mantener el poder adquisitivo de mis ahorros. Y para aprovecharme de las subidas del oro en el corto plazo invierto en un fondo cotizado que replica el valor del oro y tiene máxima liquidez: GLD: Summary for SPDR Gold Trust- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Si van a peso deben de estar por los 200 €.
> 
> Que pureza tiene?



Los napoleones son de ley 900 y tienen 5,81 gramos de oro fino (luego pesan algo más). El mayor mercado de napoleones se negocia en Francia. Todo el mundo tiene napoleones.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Mi pregunta no iba enfocada al tema del IVA, que sé que el oro no tiene dicho impuesto, sino por el IGIC que rige en Canarias y el AIEM. Gracias a dichos impuestos, se ven situaciones absolutamente peregrinas cuando alguien tiene la buena ocurrencia de pedir algún artículo a algún país de la UE. Como mínimo, se paga un DUA como una casa al que más de un agente de aduanas le adosa los gastos que tenga a bien ver por los conceptos más peregrinos.
> 
> Y las joyas, aunque sean de oro 24K sin otra cosa, por lo pronto están gravadas con un 13%. Esta mañana llamé a la agencia tributaria de Las Palmas y la tía, que no tenía ni puta idea, me soltó éso. Por más que le insistí de que se trataba de oro de inversión, ella seguía con lo del 13%.
> 
> No sé qué hacer ni a quien acudir ya.



Interesante pregunta. Invoquemos a wolfy que algo sabrá del tema.

Edito para añadir que Eldenegro ya ha respondido. A ver si alguien encuentra el listado de monedas bullion del boletín de la UE...(lo postee hace tiempo pero no lo encuentro ahora mismo)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Iram Abif dijo:


> Mi opinión es que en oro físico solo hay que invertir a largo plazo, casi mas como un seguro que como inversión. Comprar onzas pensando en ir a venderlas a Bruselas cuando le saquemos una rentabilidad x no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> Yo con mis ahorros voy comprando onzas de oro -y ahora alguna de plata- pensando en el horizonte temporal de mi jubilación. Lo único que busco es mantener el poder adquisitivo de mis ahorros. Y para aprovecharme de las subidas del oro en el corto plazo invierto en un fondo cotizado que replica el valor del oro y tiene máxima liquidez: GLD: Summary for SPDR Gold Trust- Yahoo! Finance



En efecto, la filosofía que expone Iram es la correcta cuando se invierte en físico. Físico para el largo plazo, ETFs para el corto plazo. Y cuidado que tarde o temprano los ETFs como GLD y SLV van a petar (se sospecha que no tienen respaldo para lo que venden y además colaboran en la manipulación con los bancos centrales).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Sí, para coger un avión en Estados Unidos, sea a donde sea que vayas. Esto es como cuando fui a Málaga en avión hace unos meses y me dijeron que el límite de 10 000 euros también es para dentro de España.



Eso, salvo que lo hayan cambiado, no es así. Es sólo para sacar (o meter) al extranjero. Dentro de España puedes transportar hasta 100.000 euros sin notificar nada. La legislación que nos postea Votin es clara al respecto (aunque cualquiera se fia de lo que nos postee Votin...)



> ¿Qué se debe declarar?
> Se deben declarar los movimientos entrada y salida del territorio nacional de efectivo, cheques bancarios al portador y….o de cualquier otro medio físico (incluidos los electrónicos) concebido para ser utilizado como medio de pagoen los movimientos de entrada y salida del territorio nacional por encimapor importe igual o superior de aDIEZ MIL EUROS (10.000€ €)o su equivalente en moneda extranjera. Existe asimismo obligación de declarar los movimientos por el interior de nuestro país de medios de pago en efectivo que superen los CIEN MIL EUROS (100.000€) o su equivalente en moneda extranjera.



No os fieis de lo que os digan la Guardia Civil en los controles de seguridad. No tienen ni puta idea. Yo a veces me paro a charrarear con ellos. No saben lo que valen las monedas y menos monedas con valor numismático.




Vedast dijo:


> Hmmm... Hay libre circulación, pero si vas con 10 kilos de oro, al menos te pedirán facturas o algo imagino, ¿no? Lo digo por la noticia esta que poníais por el foro de un hombre al que le pararon con un capazo de monedas de onza, como si estuviera llevando cocaína o algo así.



Si es más de los límites debes declararlo en Hacienda con el papel. Lo único que te pueden pedir es que demuestras que no estás blanqueando capitales. 




Vedast dijo:


> Bueno, los viajes en avión a Bruselas parece que son realmente baratos desde ciudades grandes, así que eso no es mucho problema. Justamente es por eso que me he empezado a interesar por el tema (sería más bien por turismo y por ver cómo va la cosa "en vivo").
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Ebay y Paypal queda traza. 



Vedast dijo:


> Realmente, lo de ir a Bruselas a posta a mí me parece que no tiene mucho sentido, a menos que tu tiempo valga muy poco, lleves más de 10 000 euros encima o lo hagas por historias de vender o comprar anónimamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si quieres comprar gran cantidad es otro mercado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Entiendo que parte de su negocio radique en estos pequeños aspectos y desconfíe en explicar más por el temor a la competencia.



No es eso. A mi me la pela pues no vivo de esto ni mucho menos. Además el mercado es enorme. 

Simplemente hay cosas que no se pueden postear. Así que utilicen sus neuronas. En pocas palabras: ¡Espabílense!


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Jun 2010)

*debe de ser jodido estudiar una carrera para acabar de azafato en una linea lowcost ,hombre puedes aprovechar para traerte unas moneditas.....*
¡¡saludos monster¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:XX::XX:
como vemos monster trataria de enviar este hilo a papelera de inmediato, pues puede que se le acabaria el chollo
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Primero, que *si usted trabaja en iberia *o es eurodiputado  el viaje le sale gratis. Tiene lógica entonces el comerciar con cantidades menores a 10.000 €
> 
> Segundo, si comercia en monedas, no hay problemas. Pero en lingotes de medio kilo para arriba el valor de mercado ya supera los 10.000 €. No cuela en un avión, no se puede transportar. Abría que declararlo en hacienda previamente y luego preguntaría sobre la plusvalía que se ha obtenido. Una quinta parte se lo llevaría hacienda de todas formas por lo que se acabo el anonimato.



jajajjajajajaja que mcabron , pienso que eres un tio muy listo perturbado
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> *debe de ser jodido estudiar una carrera para acabar de azafato en una linea lowcost ,hombre puedes aprovechar para traerte unas moneditas.....*
> ¡¡saludos monster¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:XX::XX:
> como vemos monster trataria de enviar este hilo a papelera de inmediato, pues puede que se le acabaria el chollo
> un saludo



¿Y por qué presupones que soy azafato y no piloto? Si...ya sé que el físico cuenta. ¿verdad? :XX:


----------



## Perturbado (26 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jajajjajajajaja que mcabron , pienso que eres un tio muy listo perturbado
> un saludo



De nada hombre.

Insisto que el problema que veo es a la hora de vender y no en el viaje de la compra del metal.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator;2965719[B dijo:


> ]¿Y por qué presupones que soy azafato y no piloto[/B]? Si...ya sé que el físico cuenta. ¿verdad? :XX:



Porque un PILOTO puede andar por los 50.000 euracos o mas y no se molestaria en el trafico de moNedas para ganar 50 eur como sobresueldo, un MOZO de vuelo SI


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

*monster airlines*


----------



## wolfy (26 Jun 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Y si te dicen cualquier cosa, di que tu ya has pagado IVA en la peninsula.



Aunque hayas pagado el IVA en la Peninsula o en cualquier otro pais comunitario te pueden exigir el Pago de Igic.

A mi me paso hace años, como equipaje tenia unos bultos Grandes pero era muy barato. Al cogerlo me pregunto el de la AEAT de Aduanas que era y cuanto me habia costado. Menos mal que llevaba el Ticket (55€) sino seguro que me hubieran sablado.

Un Saludo.


----------



## EUE (26 Jun 2010)

¿Alguien puede aclarar si el oro pita en el arco detector de metales?

Imaginemos que alguien tenga sus ahorros en oro, comprado con o sin factura pero con dinero blanquísimo y que tenga que viajar dentro de la UE, y que no le guste dejar el oro en casa u otro sitio y prefiera llevarlo consigo en los viajes.
Imaginemos que son unas monedas, que pueden valer unos miles de €, pero las lleva en el bolsillo o en el monedero.

¿Que demonios pinta hacienda, la guardia civil o quien sea para pedirte explicaciones?
Joder, ni que el oro fuera ilegal!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede aclarar si el oro pita en el arco detector de metales?



Ya lo he dicho: No pita. Lo he comprobado montones de veces. Otra cosa es que les dé por cambiar las frecuencias de escaneo. Incluidas las monedas de ley 900 no pitan.

A mi también me gustaría que alguno más lo probase para confirmar lo que digo. No es de extrañar que el postear estas cosas haga que lo cambien rápidamente. Es un fallo de seguridad grande.




EUE dijo:


> Imaginemos que alguien tenga sus ahorros en oro, comprado con o sin factura pero con dinero blanquísimo y que tenga que viajar dentro de la UE, y que no le guste dejar el oro en casa u otro sitio y prefiera llevarlo consigo en los viajes.
> Imaginemos que son unas monedas, que pueden valer unos miles de €, pero las lleva en el bolsillo o en el monedero.
> 
> ¿Que demonios pinta hacienda, la guardia civil o quien sea para pedirte explicaciones?
> Joder, ni que el oro fuera ilegal!



Si llevas menos de 10.000 no hay problema. Si llevas más te controlan con la excusa del blanqueo de dinero. Será la misma excusa que utilicen para el corralito digital (está cantado lo que va a venir). 

Ahora, EUE, sé buena ciudadana y repite conmigo: "Vivimos en una sociedad libre" 
::


----------



## VOTIN (26 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede aclarar si el oro pita en el arco detector de metales?
> 
> Imaginemos que alguien tenga sus ahorros en oro, comprado con o sin factura pero con dinero blanquísimo y que tenga que viajar dentro de la UE, y que no le guste dejar el oro en casa u otro sitio y prefiera llevarlo consigo en los viajes.
> Imaginemos que son unas monedas, que pueden valer unos miles de €, pero las lleva en el bolsillo o en el monedero.
> ...



Hasta 10.000 euros....leete el hilo o mira en la web del TESORO de Ejpaña
El oro por logica debe pitar por el arco al igual que pitan las monedas.
Si no pitara se pondrian de moda las pistolas de oro,tipo putinreloadedreputin


PD
Por favor Monster traeme un martini con vodka ,agitado no mezclado por favor
ah y con aceituna


----------



## EUE (26 Jun 2010)

Votin

Si, será como tú dices lo de las leyes pero me refiero a que porqué uno tiene que justificar la procedencia del oro o dinero cuando debería ser al revés.
Si las autoridades sospechan que pueda ser blanqueo de capitales que lo demuestren ellos.

Yo es que cuanto más se como funciona el mundo más radical me vuelvo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Votin
> 
> Si, será como tú dices lo de las leyes pero me refiero a que porqué uno tiene que justificar la procedencia del oro o dinero cuando debería ser al revés.
> Si las autoridades sospechan que pueda ser blanqueo de capitales que lo demuestren ellos.
> ...



Exacto EUE. 

Nos intentan lavar el cerebro intentando hacernos creer que todo el mundo es culpable salvo que demostremos nuestra inocencia. 


Yo me niego y reniego de sus patrañas. No tenemos porque estar demostrando nuestra inocencia a nadie. Si ellos creen lo contrario que lo demuestren. 

¿Cómo luchamos los simples ciudadanos? Circuito B y que les jodan. Será ilegal, pero es moral. Nadie está obligado a cumplir leyes inmorales.


Dirán que somos radicales, pero yo creo que somos los únicos valientes. Los demás son unos cobardes lamiendo las botas de su amo.


----------



## Germain (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Cómo luchamos los simples ciudadanos? Circuito B y que les jodan. Será ilegal, pero es moral. Nadie está obligado a cumplir leyes inmorales.
> 
> 
> Dirán que somos radicales, pero yo creo que somos los únicos valientes. Los demás son unos cobardes lamiendo las botas de su amo.



Y no os olvidéis del trueque y del intercambio de servicios, que nos hacen más libres, y por ahí también está complicado que metan mano.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Y no os olvidéis del trueque y del intercambio de servicios, que nos hacen más libres, y por ahí también está complicado que metan mano.



Etapa 1: Cambio anónimo de mierda-papel por metal.

Etapa 2: Trueque de metales por productos y servicios.

Etapa 3: ¡Ke les den!


Importante: Ir creando vuestro propio circuito B. El foro es perfecto para eso.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Jun 2010)

Gracias Eldenegro...a ver si consigo el listado ese que mencionas.

P.D: que yo sepa, el oro no pita por su estructura atómica con un detector de metales típico.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Etapa 1: Cambio anónimo de mierda-papel por metal.
> 
> Etapa 2: Trueque de metales por productos y servicios.
> 
> ...



¿Qué circuito B?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Qué circuito B?



El del Jarama, no te jode.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Jun 2010)

Pues, a mi pesar, leyendo detenidamente la directiva europea, Canarias queda al margen.

Os adjunto el enlace a la directriz Directiva 2006/112/CE En la pagina 10, en ambito territorial, Canarias queda al margen

Y tambien el listado de las monedas Oro de inversion Exento, Monedas

Edito, te adjunto la legislacion del IGIC IGIC, donde te aparece en su apartado correspondiente que corresponde el 13% a:

_9º. Joyas, alhajas, piedras preciosas y semipreciosas, perlas naturales, cultivadas y de imitación, objetos elaborados total o parcialmente con oro, plata o platino, las monedas conmemorativas de curso legal, los damasquinados y la bisutería.

No se incluyen en el párrafo anterior:

a) Los objetos de exclusiva aplicación industrial, clínica o científica.

b) Los lingotes no preparados para su venta al público, chapas, láminas, varillas, chatarra, bandas, polvo y tubos que contengan oro o platino, siempre que todos ellos se adquieran por fabricantes, artesanos o protésicos para su transformación o por comerciantes mayoristas de dichos metales para su venta exclusiva a fabricantes, artesanos o protésicos.

c) Las partes de productos o artículos manufacturados incompletos que se transfieran entre fabricantes para su transformación o elaboración posterior.

A efectos de este impuesto se consideran piedras preciosas, exclusivamente, el diamante, el rubí, el zafiro, la esmeralda, el aguamarina, el ópalo y la turquesa. _

Ahora bien... tambien aparece en un punto que las transacciones entre particulares estan exentas:

_El IGIC no grava las operaciones efectuadas en el desarrollo de actividades no empresariales, es decir, entre particulares. _


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Jun 2010)

Vaya...la última parte la interpreto como si lo comprase allá y no se me aplicara, pero que al venir de fuera sí que se hace.

Pues no es por nada, pero el que se dedique al contrabandeo de oro con Canarias puede hacer una bonita suma si se lo propone...

Muchas gracias


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Al final va tener razón el Sr SNB cuando dice que oro es iliquido para el ciudadano común. Me recuerda al tema de los subasteros de pisos, un coto privado donde no deja entrar a nadie que no este dentro del negocio...




Es usted un timorato, el oro no conviene a pusilánimes con complejo de persecución. 

Ni usted ni SNB han visto oro de inversión ni por el forro. Lo que a una persona que nunca ha manejado oro le parezca es irrelevante. Liquidez, confidencialidad, fiscalidad cero... es lo que vivimos todos los dias quienes usamos oro como dinero. En vez de dar lecciones échele cojones y luego ya nos cuenta como le ha ido en este asunto de hombres.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Pero bien con esas cantidades deben de registrar la compra tomando los datos del vendedor.
> 
> Es posible que si cambia la legislación belga, más adelante, deban de informar de los movimientos.



Pamplinas, caballero. Viaje, compruebe y aprenda.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (27 Jun 2010)

El dinero fiat es de maricones.


----------



## Renovatio (27 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El del Jarama, no te jode.



Lo que decias el otro dia, macho... Es verdad que a veces si no se da el asunto masticado, digerido, y envasado al vacio con etiqueta explicativa en tres idiomas.... Madre.
Pues mira, el que no pueda entender, i'm sorry. Yo soy didáctico como el que más (hijo y nieto de teachers), pero....


----------



## Renovatio (27 Jun 2010)

Venga, va, te dejo una pista..... (maldita herencia genética) :´(



Eldenegro dijo:


> las monedas conmemorativas de curso legal,



Y si preguntas mas, pido públicamente que nadie te conteste. No por que me caigas mal ni nada, que no te conozco, sino por que me parece de justicia que un merluzo no aprenda a ir en bici sin ruedines. Como diría mi difunta abuelita, "a mas tocamos".


----------



## Bullionista (27 Jun 2010)

Muchas gracias por el resumen puntodecontrol, creo que aunque sólo sea por ver todo lleno de tiendas allí, y un edificio entero estilo elcorteinglés dedicado al oro, ya merece la pena pegarse un viajecito. Ah, y no nos olvidemos de las birras...
Saludos


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Etapa 1: Cambio anónimo de mierda-papel por metal.
> 
> Etapa 2: Trueque de metales por productos y servicios.
> 
> ...



Pura charlatanería. Quien tenga dos dedos de frente lo entenderá sin tener que explicárselo.

Querrás decir que el foro es perfecto para vender tu mercancía y cambiarla por mierda-papel, que es lo que haces en un acto de cinismo e hipocresía.

¿O es que ahora me vas a decir que nunca has cambiado oro por mierda-papel? ¿Entonces por qué nos pretendes hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino cuando tú no lo haces?

¿Por qué no das ejemplo y cambias todo tu mierda-papel por metal y luegos nos cuentas qué tal te va en la vida?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2010)

¡Juas! Llego Buster!! El otro troll del oro!!! Otro que tiene el ojete escocido por no haber comprado un gramo.

Buster, A ver chaval que tú no tienes ni idea de lo que hago con mis finanzas personales. Pero te lo voy a decir: Cada día tengo más metal. Por eso estoy contento y no jodido como tú. ¿No se nota?

Recordemos algunas de tus brillantes intervenciones...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-el-oro-no-puede-sustituir-al-dinero.html

Uno se pregunta como es que tenéis vergüenza de aparecer por aquí...


----------



## Buster (27 Jun 2010)

Te he dicho que cambies todo tu mierda-papel por metal (que es lo que dices que hay que hacer) y me sueltas un rollo que no viene a cuento.

Y luego hablas de vergüenza de aparecer por aquí. Habló el hipócrita.

Sé el primer en hacer lo que dices y demuestra que no eres un charlatán cualquiera.


----------



## Perturbado (27 Jun 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es usted un timorato, el oro no conviene a pusilánimes con complejo de persecución.
> 
> Ni usted ni SNB han visto oro de inversión ni por el forro. Lo que a una persona que nunca ha manejado oro le parezca es irrelevante. Liquidez, confidencialidad, fiscalidad cero... es lo que vivimos todos los dias quienes usamos oro como dinero. En vez de dar lecciones échele cojones y luego ya nos cuenta como le ha ido en este asunto de hombres.



.

En ello estamos. Comprar por primera vez algo de oro. 

Por las monedas no veo ningún problema, excepto por el valor numismático que no tengo ni idea. 

El quit es comprar, mejor dicho, vender lingotes de mas de 250 gr. que cotizan la unidad más de 10.000 leuros.





> Iniciado por Perturbado Ver Mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a Bruselas con 33000 € en metálico. Compro un lingote de kilo y no tomarán mis datos. Perplejo me deja Sr. PutinReReReReReReLoad.


----------



## 7º_Día (27 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿De verdad? :fiufiu:
> 
> ¿Cuantas veces lo has intentado tú?



No necesito haberlo intentado, no soy tan tonto. Sé que pita y punto.

Yo hablo de pasarlo por el arco, no por la cinta, un puñado de monedas camufladas con euros nadie las distingue, pero esconderte un lingote, por pequeño que sea, e intentar colarlo es imposible.

En el arco de un aeropuerto te pita hasta la hebilla del cinturón, por muy pequeña que sea.

Pitan pulseras, relojes, anillos, etc.............pita todo menos el oro tuyo.:bla:

¿De qué coño están hechas tus monedas o lingotes?


----------



## VOTIN (27 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡Juas! Llego Buster!! El otro troll del oro!!! Otro que tiene el ojete escocido por no haber comprado un gramo.
> 
> Buster, A ver chaval que *tú no tienes ni idea de lo que hago con mis finanzas personales. Pero te lo voy a decir: Cada día tengo más metal*. Por eso estoy contento y no jodido como tú. ¿No se nota?
> 
> ...



El Aluminio tambien es un metal,
Comprate una casa ya y deja de regalarle una moneda de oro todos los meses
a tu casero por solo utilizar el cuarto de baño.

Finanzas personales??? ni que fueras Botin


----------



## 7º_Día (27 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede aclarar si el oro pita en el arco detector de metales?
> 
> Imaginemos que alguien tenga sus ahorros en oro, comprado con o sin factura pero con dinero blanquísimo y que tenga que viajar dentro de la UE, y que no le guste dejar el oro en casa u otro sitio y prefiera llevarlo consigo en los viajes.
> Imaginemos que son unas monedas, que pueden valer unos miles de €, pero las lleva en el bolsillo o en el monedero.
> ...



Lo puedes comprobar tú mismo, vete a una delegación de hacienda, métete una onza en el bolsillo y pasa por el arco.

Después no se te olvide comentarnos el resultado.
Mañana mismo lo voy a comprobar yo mismo con 20$ Saint Gaudens. Sé cual va a ser el resultado, ya que he trabajado en arcos algunas temporadas, pero como tengo que ir a Hacienda, pues ya hago la prueba otra vez.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Jun 2010)

Las monedas de Monster no pitan porque son de las que cuando se las compras te meten el
gol......jejejejejejeje
Ademas llevan la impronta de que cuando se pierden vuelven con su amo,son como las
palomas mensajeras pero en version financiera jejejeje


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Lo puedes comprobar tú mismo, vete a una delegación de hacienda, métete una onza en el bolsillo y pasa por el arco.
> 
> Después no se te olvide comentarnos el resultado.
> Mañana mismo lo voy a comprobar yo mismo con 20$ Saint Gaudens. Sé cual va a ser el resultado, ya que he trabajado en arcos algunas temporadas, pero como tengo que ir a Hacienda, pues ya hago la prueba otra vez.



esto de no pitar en el arco,se lo expliqué yo a monster, el no lo sabia hasta que se lo dije, el cojeria sus cagarros(napoleones) y los meteria en el monedero encima de la bandejita.
en hacienda no pita,por las marujonas que van de collares hasta arriba, en los aeropuertos se puede regular para con que metal pitan y con cantidad, esto monster lo desconoce,supongo que los azafatos tendran menos controles,lo mismo pita un kilo ,pero con unas onzas no,eso no lo puede afirmar nadie,porque depende como regulen su sensibilidad y a que metal.
es increible como pretende sentar catedra monster con lo de pitar, cuando se lo explique yo aqui en el foro,lo peor es que hay gente que lo toma en serio.

votin, pidelé otra al azafato ,que yo invito :XX:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (27 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Pura charlatanería. Quien tenga dos dedos de frente lo entenderá sin tener que explicárselo.
> 
> Querrás decir que el foro es perfecto para vender tu mercancía y cambiarla por mierda-papel, que es lo que haces en un acto de cinismo e hipocresía.
> 
> ...



Estás mezclando dos cosas. Por una parte Monster compra oro para revenderlo, pero por otra parte puede estar comprándolo como inversión, de igual manera que puede tener dinero en otro tipo de activos. 

Que compre oro para revender no quita que también se quede parte del que compra, son cosas totalmente independientes, de igual manera que podría comprar y vender cualquier otra cosa y a parte invertir o no a largo plazo en ello.

Es imposible saber si realmente parte de lo que compra es para quedárselo para él, pero por lo que le podéis ir leyendo, eso es algo muy probable.


----------



## merche400 (27 Jun 2010)

Yo hice varias compras con las monedas de 12 euros del BDE. Pero presenta una "pequeña" pega; te tildan, te indendifican, te conocen como el "tio de la plata" y eso, obviamente, puede ser tanto un cumplido como una provocación.

Por ello, desistí en compras futuras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> esto de no pitar en el arco,se lo expliqué yo a monster, el no lo sabia hasta que se lo dije, el cojeria sus cagarros(napoleones) y los meteria en el monedero encima de la bandejita.
> en hacienda no pita,por las marujonas que van de collares hasta arriba, en los aeropuertos se puede regular para con que metal pitan y con cantidad, esto monster lo desconoce,supongo que los azafatos tendran menos controles,lo mismo pita un kilo ,pero con unas onzas no,eso no lo puede afirmar nadie,porque depende como regulen su sensibilidad y a que metal.
> es increible como pretende sentar catedra monster con lo de pitar, cuando se lo explique yo aqui en el foro,lo peor es que hay gente que lo toma en serio.
> 
> votin, pidelé otra al azafato ,que yo invito :XX:



:XX: :XX:

¿Qué tú me lo explicaste en el foro? Venga, pon un link...

Que sepas que antes de que existiese el foro ya pasaba oro por los arcos de seguridad. 

Tío, cada día das más pena. Joder con el pinche de cocina...:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Estás mezclando dos cosas. Por una parte Monster compra oro para revenderlo, pero por otra parte puede estar comprándolo como inversión, de igual manera que puede tener dinero en otro tipo de activos.
> 
> Que compre oro para revender no quita que también se quede parte del que compra, son cosas totalmente independientes, de igual manera que podría comprar y vender cualquier otra cosa y a parte invertir o no a largo plazo en ello.
> 
> Es imposible saber si realmente parte de lo que compra es para quedárselo para él, pero por lo que le podéis ir leyendo, eso es algo muy probable.




No vale la pena intentar razonar con Buster y otros cuantos de por aquí. 

Lo que yo o cualquiera haga no es el asunto de nadie, pero evidentemente si seguimos con detalle el mercado del oro por algo será. Por cierto....¿Se preguntará Buster si el dueño de OroDirect ahorra en oro? O mejor...¿Si los financieros meten sus ahorros en los bancos? Yo conozco a alguno (con salario anual sobre el millón de euros) que no paran de comprar oro...¿Por qué será?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> .Voy a Bruselas con 33000 € en metálico. Compro un lingote de kilo y no tomarán mis datos. Perplejo me deja Sr. PutinReReReReReReLoad.




Pues ReReReReviaje y ReReReRecompruébelo ReReReRecojones!

Mire que hay que ReReReRepetírselo!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿O es que ahora me vas a decir que nunca has cambiado oro por mierda-papel? ¿Entonces por qué nos pretendes hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino cuando tú no lo haces?




No entiendo cual es tu protesta. Si hablásemos de comprar/vender cualquier otra divisa el tema se quedaría en el mundo de la mierda-papel, estampillas van y estampillas vienes, y tu no asomarías por aquí el hocico a oler cojones. 

Sin embargo hablamos de divisa-oro - que tiene un spread comparable a cualquier divisa papelaria - y te pones como un energúmeno. A qué viene tu extraña "indignación selectiva" 



Buster dijo:


> ¿Por qué no das ejemplo y cambias todo tu mierda-papel por metal y luegos nos cuentas qué tal te va en la vida?




Un 40% del patrimonio te parece dar poco ejemplo? Cualquier imbécil entiende que no hay que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta, lo hemos repetico millones deveces en el foro.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Jun 2010)

No tengo la menor idea de si el oro pita en los detectores de los aeropuertos o si lo hace en unas determinadas cantidadesl Lo que sí puedo asegurar es que pita si lo pasas por el plato de un detector de metales. Hace tiempo lo probé con un modelo de la marca CSCOPE que distingue lo que localiza por el sonido que emite. Y no "pita" como el aluminio o el cobre sino que "ronca" como el hierro.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No tengo la menor idea de si el oro pita en los detectores de los aeropuertos o si lo hace en unas determinadas cantidadesl Lo que sí puedo asegurar es que pita si lo pasas por el plato de un detector de metales. .




Pita porque so aparatos distintos con propósitos distintos. El detector de metales "caza-tesoros" si no pita con oro nadie se lo compra. 

El detector de armas del aeropuerto si pita con cada par de pendientes, anillo de boda o piercing de clítoris les toca muchos los huevos a los seguratas y las colas sería eternas. Por tanto el oro se excluye a propósito de la detección, solo interesan los metales ferromagnéticos.


----------



## Perturbado (28 Jun 2010)

> Iniciado por Perturbado Ver Mensaje
> 
> .Voy a Bruselas con 33000 € en metálico. Compro un lingote de kilo y no tomarán mis datos. Perplejo me deja Sr. PutinReReReReReReLoad.
> 
> ...



Pues si esto es así. Pero en el aeropuerto difícil de mover un lingote, sin avisar, por su forma, y densidad. Lo mejor es hacer el viaje en tren o coche y fuera problemas.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Monster: Cualquier persona tiene derecho a decir las chorradas que quiera. Un ejemplo:



> Etapa 1: Cambio anónimo de mierda-papel por metal.
> 
> Etapa 2: Trueque de metales por productos y servicios.
> 
> Etapa 3: ¡Ke les den!



Yo no tengo problema con que la gente diga chorradas. Yo mismo digo muchas a lo largo del día. A mí lo que me toca los huevos es que venga alguien diciéndole a los demás lo que tienen que hacer con el fin de lucrarse, que es lo que haces tú.

Existe una diferencia entre la mayoría de los usuarios que pululan por este foro y los usuarios como tú. Unos no vienen a vender nada y los otros sí.

A mí las opiniones interesadas como que se me atraviesan y ya puedes decir misa que el que tenga ojos y quiera ver, verá.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sin embargo hablamos de divisa-oro - que tiene un spread comparable a cualquier divisa papelaria - y te pones como un energúmeno. A qué viene tu extraña "indignación selectiva"



Si monster viene a hacer apología del oro con el objetivo de aumentar sus ventas particulares pues queda expuesto a las críticas.

Así de simple.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

Bustero,

Yo no digo a nadie lo que debe hacer. Dios me libre de tal responsabilidad. Yo sólo cuento lo que yo hago y porque lo hago, y doy argumentos para ello. Que tú quieras hacer otra cosa y lo cuentes (de la misma manera) me parece fenomenal. Que me atribuyas intencionalidad e interés sin demostrarlo lo dice todo de ti. Seguramente tú tengas más intereses en que la gente guarde su dinero en el banco que yo en que compre oro. Al menos tus críticas gratuitas dan a pensar eso.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

A otro perro con ese hueso, chaval.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> A otro perro con ese hueso, chaval.



Me encantan tus profundos argumentos.


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

¿Y decir que tú no le dices a nadie lo que debe hacer y que Dios te libre de tal responsabilidad lo es mejor?

Te sigo diciendo: a otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y decir que tú no le dices a nadie lo que debe hacer y que Dios te libre de tal responsabilidad lo es mejor?
> 
> Te sigo diciendo: a otro perro con ese hueso.



Que cansino...cuidado que banean por "Cansino"...


----------



## Buster (28 Jun 2010)

Me gusta mucho "Cansino". Una gran actuación de Joe Pensci.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> No necesito haberlo intentado, no soy tan tonto. Sé que pita y punto.
> 
> Yo hablo de pasarlo por el arco, no por la cinta, un puñado de monedas camufladas con euros nadie las distingue, pero esconderte un lingote, por pequeño que sea, e intentar colarlo es imposible.
> 
> ...





7º_Día dijo:


> Lo puedes comprobar tú mismo, vete a una delegación de hacienda, métete una onza en el bolsillo y pasa por el arco.
> 
> Después no se te olvide comentarnos el resultado.
> Mañana mismo lo voy a comprobar yo mismo con 20$ Saint Gaudens. Sé cual va a ser el resultado, ya que he trabajado en arcos algunas temporadas, pero como tengo que ir a Hacienda, pues ya hago la prueba otra vez.



¿Qué hay de lo nuestro?

¿Tú oro pita o no pita?

Saludos....


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo conozco a alguno (con salario anual sobre el millón de euros) que no paran de comprar oro...¿Por qué será?



Y yo conozco a muchos que no paraban de comprar pisos. ::


----------



## 7º_Día (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué hay de lo nuestro?
> 
> ¿Tú oro pita o no pita?
> 
> Saludos....



Dentro de un rato voy a ir para entregar la trimestral del I.V.A., cuando vuelva te cuento.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo conozco a muchos que no paraban de comprar pisos. ::



También hay financieros que se han atragantado de ladrillos. Sólo una "pequeña" diferencia. Lo que compran oro no lo hacen con crédito.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> También hay financieros que se han atragantado de ladrillos. Sólo una "pequeña" diferencia. Lo que compran oro no lo hacen con crédito.



Lo que tú quieras, pero el fondo de la cuestión es que ni los pisos ni el oro son inversiones seguras a salvo de devaluaciones como parece que pretendes hacer ver.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Dentro de un rato voy a ir para entregar la trimestral del I.V.A., cuando vuelva te cuento.



No creo que el arco de una oficina de Hacienda esté regulado a la misma sensibilidad que el arco de una penitenciaría o de un aeropuerto.

Así que podría no ser cuestión de que el oro pite o no pite, si no de la cantidad necesaria de oro para que pite.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras, pero el fondo de la cuestión es que ni los pisos ni el oro son inversiones seguras a salvo de devaluaciones como parece que pretendes hacer ver.



No te prives de indicarnos inversiones seguras...

Propón algo mejor 


Tú te piensas que estás en el hilo de ACN y aquí no paras de llevarte hostias como panes...¿Vas notando la diferencia?


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

¿Que yo me llevo hostias? Qué más quisieras tú, empanao.  El que se lleva las ostias eres tú. Vas de guay diciendo que conoces a gente con un salario anual de un millón de euros. ¿No te das aunque sea un poco de asco?

¿Inversiones seguras? Pues la información privilegiada por ejemplo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Inversiones seguras? Pues la información privilegiada por ejemplo.



¿Y cómo se invierte en eso? ¿Es eso legal? ¿Está al alcance de todos? ¿Esa es la alternativa que propones al oro?

Muy cortito de ideas inversoras te veo...


----------



## 7º_Día (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> No creo que el arco de una oficina de Hacienda esté regulado a la misma sensibilidad que el arco de una penitenciaría o de un aeropuerto.
> 
> Así que podría no ser cuestión de que el oro pite o no pite, si no de la cantidad necesaria de oro para que pite.



Exactamente, pitar, pita cualquier metal, depende de la cantidad y, lo que no todo el mundo sabe, de su situación.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Exactamente, pitar, pita cualquier metal, depende de la cantidad y, lo que no todo el mundo sabe, de su situación.



El año pasado visité una penitenciaría y vi como los zapatos de un compañero (íbamos a jugar un partido de basket) pitaban. Cuando el funcionario le pidió que se quitara los zapatos todos nos quedamos a cuadros. No teníamos ni idea de que unos zapatos de calle pudiesen pitar.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se invierte en eso? ¿Es eso legal? ¿Está al alcance de todos? ¿Esa es la alternativa que propones al oro?
> 
> Muy cortito de ideas inversoras te veo...



Tú pediste inversiones seguras, no inversiones a secas. 

Es lamentable que preguntes eso cuando sabes perfectamente que las inversiones seguras al alcance de cualquiera no existen.

Evidentemente el cortito eres tú.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Tú pediste inversiones seguras, no inversiones a secas.
> 
> Es lamentable que preguntes eso cuando sabes perfectamente que las inversiones seguras al alcance de cualquiera no existen.
> 
> Evidentemente el cortito eres tú.



Pues venga, cuéntanos tus "inversiones a secas" mejores que el oro. Sólo para ver si eres capaz de aportar algo aporte de tus malas maneras y tus frustraciones.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues venga, cuéntanos tus "inversiones a secas" mejores que el oro. Sólo para ver si eres capaz de aportar algo aporte de tus malas maneras y tus frustraciones.



No, gracias, no quiero desviar el tema, que es que eres un mercachifle.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Volviendo al tema del hilo, estoy pensando en hacer un viaje a Bruselas, a ver cómo está el tema este del oro, pero, ya de paso, me gustaría estar varios días más por allí de turismo. ¿Qué me recomendáis que visite por allí, además de Bruselas mismo? Supongo que valdrá la pena ir a Brujas, que está bastante cerca.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> No, gracias, no quiero desviar el tema, que es que eres un mercachifle.



Gracias por dejar tan claro que no tienes mejor alternativa. Ya lo sabíamos. Mucho criticar, pero a la hora de la verdad no tienes nada que proponer.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por dejar tan claro que no tienes mejor alternativa. Ya lo sabíamos. Mucho criticar, pero a la hora de la verdad no tienes nada que proponer.



Y a ti gracias por dejar tan claro que tus opiniones están orientadas a promover tu negocio. También lo sabíamos.


----------



## femstore (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Volviendo al tema del hilo, estoy pensando en hacer un viaje a Bruselas, a ver cómo está el tema este del oro, pero, ya de paso, me gustaría estar varios días más por allí de turismo. ¿Qué me recomendáis que visite por allí, además de Bruselas mismo? Supongo que valdrá la pena ir a Brujas, que está bastante cerca.



Brujas es visita OBLIGADISIMA


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Brujas es visita OBLIGADISIMA



Con Bruselas y Brujas ya hay faena para unos días (no es cosa de pasarme allí 2 semanas), ¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y a ti gracias por dejar tan claro que tus opiniones están orientadas a promover tu negocio. También lo sabíamos.



Siento defraudarte, pero mi negocio no es el oro. ::

No das una....Y no desvíes el tema. Lo único que te pedimos es argumentos y alternativas en vez de descalificaciones personales.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Ya sabemos todos cuales son tus negocios y cuales tus opiniones.

Soy libre de pensar que unos y otros están relacionados. Si te molesta te aguantas.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

monster: Y ya que hablas de argumentos... dame argumentos para convencer a alguien de que por ejemplo de aquí en 5 años el oro no valdrá lo que valía a principios de los 90.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2010)

Buster dijo:


> monster: Y ya que hablas de argumentos... dame argumentos para convencer a alguien de que por ejemplo de aquí en 5 años el oro no valdrá lo que valía a principios de los 90.



Mira lo que tenían los bancos centrales a principios de los 90 y mira lo que tienen ahora. A continuación piensa (esto último va a ser lo más difícil para ti).


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Con Bruselas y Brujas ya hay faena para unos días (no es cosa de pasarme allí 2 semanas), ¿no?



ese fue mi viaje, junto con paris en el thalys xDDD

el tren bruselas-brujas es casi 1h y se hace corto, para mi, lo mejor de lo mejor brujas, eso si, prepara la billetera.....


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> ese fue mi viaje, junto con paris en el thalys xDDD
> 
> el tren bruselas-brujas es casi 1h y se hace corto, para mi, lo mejor de lo mejor brujas, eso si, *prepara la billetera*.....



¿Y eso? ¿Dónde está el sablazo?


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mira lo que tenían los bancos centrales a principios de los 90 y mira lo que tienen ahora. A continuación piensa (esto último va a ser lo más difícil para ti).



Y mira el dinero fiat que movían los bancos centrales a principios de los 90 y mira lo que mueven ahora.

¿Ves como no das argumentos? 

¿De verdad piensas que podrías convencer a alguien con esa respuesta que has dado?

De hecho te recuerdo que dijiste: Todo valor de algo es puramente psicólogico.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1522800-post57.html

Si todo tiene un valor puramente psicológico, con lo cual estoy de acuerdo, no hay razones para argumentar que el valor del oro de aquí en 5 años no pueda estar en el de principios de los 90.


----------



## vidarr (29 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Brujas es visita OBLIGADISIMA



Brujas está muy bien, pero personalmente prefiero Gante (Gent). Además está más cerca de Bruselas (si no recuerdo mal en media horita estás allí).


----------



## Perturbado (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Con Bruselas y Brujas ya hay faena para unos días (no es cosa de pasarme allí 2 semanas), ¿no?



Gante es mucho mas bonito que Brujas y pilla mas cerca de Bruselas.

Brujas es demasiado turístico y parece todo igual. No tiene variedad.


----------



## Perturbado (29 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> Brujas está muy bien, pero personalmente prefiero Gante (Gent). Además está más cerca de Bruselas (si no recuerdo mal en media horita estás allí).



Se me adelanto Vidarr


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Y eso? ¿Dónde está el sablazo?



Comida (tanto en restaurantes como en carrefour), transporte, alojamiento,... pero clro, aqui es caro pa los mierda sueldos que hay pero merece la pena.

Por ejemplo:
botella de 1l de agua en restaurante entre 4 y 5 €
botella de 1,5l de agua en carrefour marca CF 0,80 € (Aqui igual vale 0,20 o 0,30)

billete bus normal 2 €

alojamiento hotel 2 estrellas 80 € la noche.


----------



## 7º_Día (30 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué hay de lo nuestro?
> 
> ¿Tú oro pita o no pita?
> 
> Saludos....



Bueno, por fin el resultado.

Esta mañana, sobre las 13:30, me he personado en la delegación de Hacienda.

Conociendo que los arcos detectores de metales están regulados de tal forma y manera que uno de sus puntos menos sensibles está a la altura de la cintura (por lo de la hebilla del cinturón, los botones o cremallera del pantalón), me he guardado 20$ Saint Gaudens en el bolsillito pequeño de los vaqueros, en el más cercano a la hebilla.

Al pasar bajo el arco, éste ha comenzado a pitar.

Me he desprendido del reloj, del cinturón y de las llaves de la moto.

Vuelvo a pasar y sigue pitando. Con un poco de disimulo me he sacado la moneda, sólo y exclusivamente la moneda, y la he guardado en el monedero con la chatarra.

Vuelvo a pasar, ya sin la moneda, y el arco no pita.

El que quiera que lo crea y el que no....... pues no. Yo no voy a dejar de comer por esto.

Para aclarar un poco el tema, los arcos se pueden regular en la intensidad de la sensibilidad, así como también en la sensibilidad aplicada en las diferentes alturas del mismo. Y esto os lo dice uno que ha currado lo suyo en los chismes estos.

P.D. Por cierto, no he ido a entregar la trimestral, sólamente a recoger un impreso Mod. 303. para entregarlo a primero de mes.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Jun 2010)

Monsterowenado de nuevo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> Bueno, por fin el resultado.
> 
> Esta mañana, sobre las 13:30, me he personado en la delegación de Hacienda.
> 
> ...



¿No has probado con la moneda en el bolsillo de la camisa? 

Será que en Hacienda tienen detectores de oro...para afanártelo...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (30 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿No has probado con la moneda en el bolsillo de la camisa?
> 
> Será que en Hacienda tienen detectores de oro...para afanártelo...



Se van preparando para el saqueo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Jun 2010)

o igual era tugnsteno xDDD


----------



## 7º_Día (30 Jun 2010)

Aclaro que esto no ha sido una prueba para hacer ningún owned, simplemente es que yono sé la forma de pasar 1kg de oro (o cualquier otro metal) por un arco sin que pite.

Lo he hecho con una moneda y la he puesto en la zona donde los arcos tienen menor sensibilidad, y aún así ha pitado.

Nada, Monster, cuando tenga que hacer un viajecito a Bruselas te enviaré un privi.


----------



## 7º_Día (30 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> o igual era tugnsteno xDDD



No me jodas, que la compré hace "cuatro" días y ni me he preocupado de medir y pesar.::


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> No me jodas, que la compré hace "cuatro" días y ni me he preocupado de medir y pesar.::



grave error compi, es lo PRIMERO que uno debe hacer ;-)

pd: ya estas tardando XD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jun 2010)

Creo que deberíamos seguir experimentando lo de pasar el oro por los arcos. Invito a todo el mundo que puede que lo haga y nos cuente su experiencia, indicando lugar del detector y lugar donde lleva la moneda.


----------



## debianita (30 Jun 2010)

Dejo aqui una aportación de un forero al tema de pasar oro por los detectores:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-horo-por-el-scaner-sin-ser-detectado.html

:XX:


----------



## Perturbado (30 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Monsterowenado de nuevo



Claro, a la tripulación de los vuelos no les hacen pasar por lo arcos detectores. 

Como va a saber entonces Monster, si pita o no. ::


----------



## VOTIN (30 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Claro, a la tripulación de los vuelos no les hacen pasar por lo arcos detectores.
> 
> Como va a saber entonces Monster si pita o no. ::



No se,yo iria con cuidado si viajas con monster airlines


----------



## Perturbado (30 Jun 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se,yo iria con cuidado si viajas con monster airlines



Joder macho que miedo no... :8::8::8::8:::


----------



## 7º_Día (30 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> grave error compi, es lo PRIMERO que uno debe hacer ;-)
> 
> pd: ya estas tardando XD



La verdad es que se la pillé a un pavo que estaba más tieso que la mojama y andaba vediendo lo que tenía por casa, y aunque sabía que estaba malvendiendo, no quería hacerlo por internet ni paquetería.
Puse 700 boniatos encima de la mesa y el tío flipó pedía 780 pero tras la transacción me comentó que la hubiera soltado por 670-680.:´(
Me quedé su teléfono para cuando necesitara líquido otra vez, todavía le queda algo de lo que le dejó su padre.


----------



## madmax (30 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Si, será como tú dices lo de las leyes pero me refiero a que porqué uno tiene que justificar la procedencia del oro o dinero cuando debería ser al revés.



¿Es una pregunta retórica?

Estamos en un país socialista, amigo. Con su lavado de cara para que cuele.



EUE dijo:


> Si las autoridades sospechan que pueda ser blanqueo de capitales que lo demuestren ellos.



Sí, eso se llama "presunción de inocencia"; y salvo que seas político o trinques mucha pasta, no cuentes con ella.


----------



## madmax (30 Jun 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> .
> Voy a Bruselas con 33000 € en metálico. Compro un lingote de kilo y no tomarán mis datos.



En algunos países, para algunos productos, aún hay libertad de mercado.

Como había para casi todo, hace cincuenta años (el grado de intrusión del poder real en nuestra vida privada es muy reciente, y jamás en la historia hemos tenido los niveles de opresión efectiva y falta de privacidad que tenemos ahora)


----------



## EUE (1 Jul 2010)

Hola.

Fui a hacienda de paseo, llevaba 1 oz. de oro puro en un bolsillito a la altura de encima del corazón. Un reloj de metal y pulseras de plata y no pité al pasar por el arco del triunfo.

Estaba convencida de que iba pitar pero no.


----------



## Srwik (1 Jul 2010)

Muy buena la historia, yo pensé en hacer algo así hace tiempo, quizás algún día...

PD: hay que ver que aun no salí de la península >.<


----------



## inver (3 Sep 2011)

En esta semana en gold4ex me han pedido el DNI el cual se llevaron para hacer la factura y quiza fotocopia y además me hicieron firmar una copia de factura, para ellos, como "recibí de mercancia"


----------



## andreu (15 Nov 2011)

inver dijo:


> En esta semana en gold4ex me han pedido el DNI el cual se llevaron para hacer la factura y quiza fotocopia y además me hicieron firmar una copia de factura, para ellos, como "recibí de mercancia"




Esto es un ...(mayor control) ... y la noticia de la puesta en marcha de los escaner de cuerpo entero en los aeropuertos... LA COSA EMPIEZA A PONERSE "al rojo" 

Estamos entrando en "zona de grandes turbulencias"


----------



## davidcup (19 Jun 2014)

andreu dijo:


> Esto es un ...(mayor control) ... y la noticia de la puesta en marcha de los escaner de cuerpo entero en los aeropuertos... LA COSA EMPIEZA A PONERSE "al rojo"
> 
> Estamos entrando en "zona de grandes turbulencias"





inver dijo:


> En esta semana en gold4ex me han pedido el DNI el cual se llevaron para hacer la factura y quiza fotocopia y además me hicieron firmar una copia de factura, para ellos, como "recibí de mercancia"



Perdonad que suba el hilo tan antiguo, pero cuanto fue lo que vendistes para que te pidieran DNI? hable con ellos ayer y me dijeron que apartir de 2500€ se necesita DNI, lo que me ha dejado algo confuso es que me dicen en gold4ex que solo compran oro de 24k es esto cierto? si es asi que otra tienda recomiendan que compre oro de 18k o menos?

gracias


----------



## Nothing (19 Sep 2020)

Conozco un tratante en Bruselas, pero creo que es de diamantes


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Sep 2020)

en 'en Bruselas no hay tornos porque se fian de la gente' dejé de leer...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Sep 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> en 'en Bruselas no hay tornos porque se fian de la gente' dejé de leer...



Y los 100 pavos que tienes que pagar si te pillan si mal no recuerdo.


----------

